# Labor Day Smoking with the Ball and Chain! haha!



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Well our son was down for a nap so we decided to head out to the porch for a Labor Day smoke together. I love my new Tatuaje lighter that has a triple flame.

Here are some pics of Diana and I enjoying the 68s by Illusione. Tonight we plan on smoking something lighter with some coffee.

I like the times that I can sit and talk with her about life in general. She always listens to my crazy ideas and supports me.

.......Oh and when the wife ask you how much something cost just tell her "It was $20".

:biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Crazy yeah... but once she reads what you called her I am sure it will be your balls in a chain!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like a great Labor Day! That's an awesome lighter!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You both look happy and relaxed  That's an awesome lighter!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the lighter Stogie, where did ya get it???


Oh yeah, I have some fake Illusiones for sale too!!! LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good holiday there!!until she reads your remarks


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Found it, 44 bucks.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very cool Stogie!! Awesome lighter there....


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

When I was in Houston for the Show, anytime spent outside I was soaking wet sweating on everything. Guess you get use to it. Have a good day Stogie!!!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Got to smoke before the rain hit! Looks like you know how to make the best of nap time!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice pics...cool that you both enjoy those together...nothing like a married herf.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pics; thanks for sharing.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's great stuff man.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent stuff Stogie and Diane! Had a great night outside with my girl as well and it wasn't like 100 degrees either! That lighter looks P-H-A-T, btw! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I love that Ash tray. What type is it if ya dont mind me asking


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a Stinky Cigar Ashtray. You can find it here.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

There you go brother smoking the Illusione again with a CAO hat on LOL. Looks like a great time!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> When I was in Houston for the Show, anytime spent outside I was soaking wet sweating on everything. Guess you get use to it. Have a good day Stogie!!!


It hasn't been to bad the last couple of days with overcast skys and a little rain.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great stuff Stogie! It looks like you too had a very nice Labour Day.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

It still amazes me how many people have Stinkys ashtray and where it pops up. I keep looking for it to pop up on a TV show. We wanted to send one to the writers of 24 for their writing/smoking room, but have not found an address to send it to them.

My labor day smoke was one called Cheap Bastard, it was just an average cigar.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Either that's a huge lighter or your wife is a small woman!!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Either that's a huge lighter or your wife is a small woman!!


I agree that is one big friggin lighter.

Do you have to get it refilled at BP?


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

That is one big awesome lighter and it is nice talking about life with the wife smoking a puro. I also enjoy my porch smoking days along with the wife and dog right beside me.


----------

